# Bruin Lake-Pickney Rec



## STOLI69 (May 5, 2010)

I have a good buddy going to Bruin Lake for the weekend and he has never been. I also have never been there. Anybody have any suggestions where to fish it and what to use?:help: Bill is a good fisherman so he will do O.K. but I figured I would ask for him.  I am going out on my lake tonight...hopefully it will be a repeat of my last trip out. Have a GREAT night.
Don


----------



## Shaft546 (Jan 25, 2010)

Try the channels and the weeds on the side by the channels. Usually can grab some around there! There are a few little islands around in those chains of lakes you should try too. That was my first inland lake fishing trip and my father has been going there since he was a kid. If you find a few good spots there are quality fish to be caught!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catcher35 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have primarily fished pike there the few times I have been. There are some nice 10-15 foot weed edges on the west and south side of the lake. We haven't "killed" them there, but we have gotton a few fat ones. Fished it for bass once and did alright near the channel.


----------



## bassangler (Jul 6, 2007)

Have not been to Bruin in a while. But I have had pretty good days there. I guess you will be puting your boat in right at Bruin. I usually start throwing a char/w gold blades spinnerbait right from the launch. Work your way straight out to the first drop-off. I would work places close to the edges of the deep water. If the pike are biting, thats where you will find them.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Never did much on Bruin but Patterson and Watson fish well for pike with a chub/sucker minnow under a large bobber, Half Moon has great panfish with some bass and if his boat makes it to Hiland lake (gotta go under a bridge) you can find good panfish with good bass fishing.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree with gunrod 100%. Never done well on bruin but patterson has treated me very well.


----------



## cmonky (May 4, 2008)

watch out for the huge sand bar in the middle of bruin lake! i have had good days in highland lake on big sunnies!


----------



## Wilson (Feb 13, 2006)

I would also say fish Patterson.


----------

